# TTG Highslide Gallery Pro w/ Shopping Cart



## theturninggate (Jul 23, 2009)

I am happy to announce the release of TTG Highslide Gallery Pro!







*TTG Highslide Gallery Pro* succeeds TTG Highslide Gallery, bringing all of its predecessors features back to the table and then some. In addition to the regular feature set, the Pro version offers two options for online shopping — a Paypal shopping cart, and Fotomoto integration.

TTG Highslide Gallery Pro is multi-purpose, and can be used to produce three types of standard image gallery, a client proofing selection gallery with email response options, and two types of shopping cart galleries. It’s the most versatile Lightroom web photo gallery template currently available!

Sample Galleries:
Fotomoto implementation
Paypal implementation

Existing TTG Highslide Gallery users have been mailed a -$15 discount code for TTG Highslide Gallery Pro. Please see the release announcement and product documentation for full details.


----------



## davetucker (Jul 28, 2009)

Matt
Just purchased and installed TTG Highslide Gallery Pro. Fantastic, many many thanks, worth every penny. Thanks for the discount code as I previously purchased, TTG Highside Gallery.

Dave


----------



## rmunro (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello Matt,
I've downloaded the demo of TTG Highslide Gallery Pro and I'm very impressed. However, there doesn't seem to a way to put up multiple galleries as in LRG to handle different themes, eg. Landscape, Seascape, Potraits, etc. Am I correct, and if so are there any plans to add this facility?
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## theturninggate (Aug 10, 2009)

rmunro,

The TTG galleries operate on an a la carte system, and can be combined in various ways to create an entire website. A typical and effective combination is:

TTG LR Pages - produces Home, About and Contact pages for your website

TTG Auto Index - used to create a self-updating index of all your galleries

TTG Highslide Gallery (Pro) - used to create your individual galleries

With these three templates, you have everything you need to create a complete website. Or you're free to mix and match other templates as you please.


----------



## rmunro (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Matthew. I'll continue to check it out.
Bob.


----------



## mfarbman (Aug 11, 2009)

Matthew,
I am new to creating a web site and would like to know if there is a guide or instructional document that will help me to understand how combine TTG LR Pages, Auto Index and Highslide Pro to create a web site.
Morrie


----------



## HokiePerogi (Aug 21, 2009)

When I save a particular gallery as a User Template in Lightroom, it is not saving the "Put in Subfolder" entry within the template. Let's say I have a TTG Highslide Gallery Pro User Template called animals which uploads via ftp to the subfolder Animals. If I create another User Template for landscapes and want it to upload to the subfolder Landscapes, I have to edit the subfolder information by hand each and every time I switch templates. Is is a bug? If so, can it be fixed for the next version of TTG Highslide Gallery Pro?

Thank you.


----------



## twum (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Matthew,

Thanks for the help earlier on fixing the width of the plugin panel in Lightroom.

I have another question regarding shipping. In your template, you have two types of shipping methods, shipping per item or per added line. 

Do you know if it's possible, and if so, how to do it, to be able to do shipping per region? The thing is, for my prints, I'll be shipping to various regions and I'd like to divide this into three groups and have different prices per region. Well, it's TNT, the shipping company I'm using, that has these regions. So I'd have Domestic, Europe and International as my three regions.

I have spent the whole morning looking around my paypal account to see where I can manage the shipping, but there's either a fixed price for shipping or as a percentage. Nothing pointing to different shipping prices depending on region or address of customer.

Would you have any ideas on this?
Thanks in advance for any help.

Kind Regards
Teddy


----------



## theturninggate (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to take so long without replying, everyone. I've been busy and haven't gotten to poke my head in here in a while.

mfarbman,
I've posted a video that attempts to explain this on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBKkgtGttEE

HokiePerogi,
It's not a bug in my gallery. Web engines have nothing to do with the Upload controls; they are hard-coded into Lightroom. That's something Adobe would have to change in a new Lightroom release.

twum,
Rather than using the default TTG shipping methods, you can create shipping profiles within your PayPal account. I've drafted a tutorial on this:
http://lightroom.theturninggate.net...e-configuration-in-ttg-highslide-gallery-pro/


And for everyone, TTG Highslide Gallery and TTG Highslide Gallery Pro have been updated to version 1.51. Please see the changelog for the full rundown on changes and improvements in recent releases.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## rmunro (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Matthew again!
I'm setting up a site for my daughter who is an artist. There is a gallery with 3' paintings in it, however the Paypal template is set up for a range of print sizes. How can I set just one fixed price for each image? Possible?
Cheers, Bob.
Back again later: Tried using selection gallery in the mean time, seems to work partially. For example the form to email is working fine but when an image is checked I understood that the "photographer" would be informed of the image(s) selected. Is that correct, and if so, it doesn't appear to work.
In general, I am very pleased with the template; produces a fine looking site, easy to navigate. Just need to solve the above issues - would prefer the Paypal option.
Thanks, Bob.
Me again : Got the Selection gallery working OK. The ui.checkbox.js file hadn't copied to the server!
Bob.
Me again, again: I'm on a roll here. I've hacked the html code to replace the paypal form for each image with one I downloaded from Paypal - and it works!
Cheers, Bob.
Matthew, I've finally got the site up and running. www.artbylisashanahan.com. Ended up combining the Selection Gallery AND the Paypal option - gives people the choice of just enquiring about a painting.
I am very pleased with the results. Thank you for a great template, although I ended up not using the Autoindex and did a fair bit of hacking, you've really hit the spot with this. 
Now I just need to get to work on my own site reconstruction. 
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## theturninggate (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Bob,

Sorry for not checking in sooner. I've been busy working on things, and just haven't been here. I'm glad you were able to sort things about in a way that worked for you. Your daughter has nice work!

In the future, if you need me, probably best to contact me via my website. I don't get into the forum as often as I might like, but I'm in my email daily whether I want to be or not.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## PJTraveler (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt,
Thanks for all of the work that you have put into this.

I've a couple of questions:
1) Sometimes when I move into the LR Web module and select TTG Highslide Gallery Pro 1.6, there is no display.  I have not been able to isolate what causes this to happen. I'll work on isolating the problem.
2) There is a highslide controls field that takes a hex string. Where can I find documentation on that string. I haven't seen it on the highslide site.

Thanks again,


----------

